
Blip – 1977 Mechanical Pong [video] - fortran77
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSvZbcwqlTw
======
rkagerer
This toy with all its intricate, mechanical components cost $7.44 in 1977,
equivalent to $32 today.

Electronic Pong games of the day cost 8X to 24X more. Crazy how that ratio has
flipped, with electronics becoming cheaper and mechanics more expensive. I bet
someone could recreate it with a 3D printer; a lot of it was plastic and the
patent has some detailed diagrams of the gearing and cams:
[https://patents.google.com/patent/US4147350](https://patents.google.com/patent/US4147350)

~~~
fortran77
That low cost was what stuck out in my mind. There used to be very complicated
mechanisms in low end consumer electronics (VCR, Cassette Recorder, toys) that
we don't see today in low-end items. In fact the only items I can think of
that consumers see that have complicated mechanics are SLR cameras and lenses
(and cars, of course).

------
jccalhoun
I watched this yesterday. Very fascinating. I vaguely remember this as a kid.
I don't know that I ever played one though. I definitely didn't know that it
was actually mechanical.

~~~
FlyMoreRockets
I had one as a kid. It was surprisingly fun, but every time I played it, all I
could think of was the red LED eye of the Cylons. The original BSG was airing
when this toy came out.

------
lubujackson
Cool, I have one of these I bought on a lark from a yard sale. I haven't tried
it out yet, but looks neat if it works.

